# Minn Iron Range FT



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I have not seen anything on this event. Does anyone have information? When my husband left yesterday after watching about 35 dogs in the open, he said that the work was not going very well. What are the updates?

Thank you


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Huge congrats To Michelle Chalupka, her Golden Female, Storm Warning's Dixie Darling*** And Handled by David Ward! Finished 2nd in the Q. Now a new QAA Golden Female. Long time coming. Been finishing most trials she was entered in and BEEN doing the work! Nice to see her get her due! Good job David!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WooHoo! Congrats as well. Iron Range must be a good place for golden girls to get ***. Amy got 2nd there a number of years ago--do they still give a wooden base trophy with a chunk of the Iron Range rock on it? 
Suzanne B


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Michelle and David and Dixie Darling


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Derby results
1- #13-bay, Keith Pharr
2-#15-cisco- Mark & Suzanne Medford H-Ledford
3-#5-Hollywood-Erin & Dale Willard-H- Avant
4-#9-Rogue- Steve Gossage-H-Ward
RJ-#17-Emmy-Frank Higgins-H-Avant
Jam-#10-Lacey-Mark & Suzanne Medford -H Ledford

Qual results
1-#1- cruger-Dennis danculovich-H-Dave Davis
2-#16-Dixie-Michelle chalupka- H-Ward
3-#17-diesel-Wes wieberdink-H-Greg Schreiner
4-#19-rowdy-jeff Schulz-h-ward
Rj-#7-Hankie-Mary Howley-H-ward
Jam-#3-Lilly-Keith Pharr

Open results
1-#31-jet- Jim & Judy Powers-H- Voigt--qualifies for national!!
2-#67-Sky-tommy parish-H-Ledford
3-#20-cori-steve brenner-H-Voigt
4-#59-Louie-Mark & Suzanne Medford H-Ledford
Rj-#25-Rosie-Juliann & William benson-H-Voigt
Jam-#62-Willie-Marion stroud Swingle-H-Rorem

Congrats to all!!

Amateur is running the 4th with 15 dogs back.


----------



## Dick Langford (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you Jenn for posting results.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Way to go Dennis and Cruger!!! Looking forward to seeing everyone next weekend.


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Way to go Jet!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats to Tommy Parrish and Sky

From littermate Abby Ten Bears.


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Brenda said:


> Way to go Dennis and Cruger!!! Looking forward to seeing everyone next weekend.


Thanks Brenda and Kenny,
The "Little Big Horse" (Cruger) is finally starting to take things seriously, thanks to Dave Davis and the Tamarack Crew. We've made hugh progress since last year, he actually thinks there's more to life than grouse and duck hunting. Now they have to work on me! 
Can't wait to see you and Kenny and them Black Dogs!

Dennis & Cruger


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Amateur results----going off memory. Hope I don't miss anyone. 

1-Finn- Natalie Belt
2-lassie- Martha blank
3-aero-Dave Furin
4-flip-Rick wilke
RJ-miah-steve Ritter
Jams
Deets-wade Thurman
Dotti-Jim watts
Desi-Rick wilke
Ladd-Paul panichi
Tru-Mark Medford
Blaze-Lydia fekula
Beaver-bill Tidd
Ruff-Ron Ainley
Jaye-Larry Bozeman

Congrats to all!!!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Jenn said:


> Amateur results----going off memory. Hope I don't miss anyone.
> 
> 1-Finn- Natalie Belt2-lassie- Martha blank
> 3-aero-Dave Furin
> ...


*Huge* congrats to Natalie on the win, and to Wade on the Jam, very happy for both of you.....


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations to Martha/ Lassie and Dave/Aero.


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Congratulations Natalie & Finn, David & Aero, Paul & Ladd!!!!!

Dennis & Cruger


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Bay - Derby Winner at 15 months old. Oh yeah she is a bitch!

Congratulations to Keith Pharr. Wins like his I believe illustrate the advantage of being an amateur with 1 or 2 dogs, having a great training group, and being a nice guy.


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations go out to Finn and Natalie on a great trial. With 15 back to the 4th, Finn was about 6th to run. After Finn put 3 birds between his paws, I looked over at my cojudge Tom Fait and whispered I think the rest of the field is now running for second place.
With Natalie at the helm , Finn did not put a paw down wrong the entire trial. 
Natalie is a great lady, and a fantastic AM stakes chair. Thanks for all your help all weekend. 1st place couldn't have went to a nicer person.
Sincerely,
Randy Spangler


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Randy,

Thank you for your time as a judge taking time away from your home. You and Tom set up fair test with generous call backs. It was a pleasure running under two very nice people!!!


----------

